# router vacum/sensor/switch/



## headclansman (Apr 15, 2008)

H i guys

I think i got the title the right way round, I'm not sure what there proper name is , they work it seems as when you switch on the router it automatically switches on the dust extractor/vacuum as well , anyone got any info on them please .


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Martin

I have done it 3 ways, one is to make a sensor switch with auto alarm setup, one with a home alarm system ,but the best and the one that works the best for me is the one where you plug the vac.system in to a outlet box on the router cabinet and when you flip on the power for the router the vac.systems comes on at the same time...

It just takes a dual gang outlet box with a pair of outlets and a switch..
all for about 5.oo bucks 
I also use it for a light setup over the router table..

see snapshot below..

==========


----------



## headclansman (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi bob 

thanks for that , nice router table by the way .


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Martin and thanks

I use the same setup on all my router tables, it so easy to do and it's cheap just a plastic 2 gang outlet box and a switch... 

======



mjmpropman said:


> Hi bob
> 
> thanks for that , nice router table by the way .


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Bob:

Just a quick question, an aside: what make of fence are shown in the photos above?

Thanks,
Cassandra


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Cassandra

It's a sommerfeld tools fence by CMT

http://www.amazon.com/CMT-999-501-1...ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1209003723&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/CMT-999-500-0...d_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1207266973&sr=8-1

=========



Cassandra said:


> Hi Bob:
> 
> Just a quick question, an aside: what make of fence are shown in the photos above?
> 
> ...


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks, Bob!

Cassandra


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Cassandra



======




Cassandra said:


> Thanks, Bob!
> 
> Cassandra


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

I have a Craftsman auto switch from sears and it's worked out real well. 

sears auto switch 

When you turn on the power tool the auto switch has a few seconds delay built into it before it turns on the dust collector ( or vacuum). this helps to prevent overloading the circuit...then when you turn off the power tool it also waits a few seconds before it powers down the dust collector.


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

I use the Sears auto switches too. I use them for my router, table saw and compound miter saw.

Jack


----------



## headclansman (Apr 15, 2008)

HI guys 

thanks for your replies so far , just a thought are these switches only 110v or are they also 240v


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Martin,

Sorry about that, I didn't notice you were in the UK..the switch I have is rated for 110v..I don't know if they are also available for other voltages.
I don't see any other voltages listed on the website, but that doesn't neccesarily mean that they don't manufacture them for sale in other markets outside of the US.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Jack,
I move my dust collector from tool to tool so I also do the same thing with the one auto switch I have. 

Besides the tools you listed, it also works out real good with my ROS .. I hook the dust hose from the sander to a shop vac that I plug into one of the outlets and then I plug my dust collector into the other outlet, so whenever I pull the trigger on the sander it turns on both the vacuum and the dust collector at the same time..and when I release the trigger they both shut off after a few seconds delay which helps to clear the hoses out. 




scrollwolf said:


> I use the Sears auto switches too. I use them for my router, table saw and compound miter saw.
> 
> Jack


----------



## headclansman (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Greg 

If they do sell them here I've not seen one yet, the only ones I've found that comes any where near it here in Dorset is from a well known local tool company it has a separate sensor lead which seems a bit strange and untidy, and retails here for a price that is absolutely ridiculous at a massive 161 pounds if i could afford to pay that price i would still refuse to pay it, rip off.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Martin

One more way you may want to think about 

I have two of them, both are 110 volt and one I made out of auto alarm system but they do sale them in the 220volt type.
Many wood shops have more than one Vac.systems, I have the 3 the big one and two small can types...can't have two many brooms when it's time to clean up..

The type below works great I have it hanging right by the router table,table saw,band saw ,RAM,chop saw , etc. and it just takes touch to get it to start sucking the dust up.
I'm not sure if Grizlly shps to the UK or not but I'm sure one of the members can pick it up for you and then forward it to you...

G4700 Remote Control, 220V, Frequency A
http://grizzly.com/products/Remote-Control-220V-Frequency-A/G4700

=======


----------



## headclansman (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi BOB 

Thanks for that, it a good idea, don't know which way I'm going to go yet, my son work for an electronic company but he been away on holiday and go's back to work Monday going to see what he might possible be able to buy through them first as seeing his is also based in America as well ,ultra electronics , if no luck then i 'll have to make a decision which ones.


----------

